

A group is its own worst enemy... - fiaz
http://shirky.com/writings/group_enemy.html

======
pibefision
There is a great quote about a talk with Stewart Butterfield (Flickr) in a
pre-flickr world :)

"I was talking to Stewart Butterfield about the chat application they're
trying here. I said "Hey, how's that going?" He said: "Well, we only had the
idea for it two weeks ago. So this is the launch."

